# Longines Quartz Cross Ref Or Info?



## Offshore (Jan 16, 2008)

Firstly, thanks for letting me in to your great world of info!

Hope I can contribute as well.

Have spent much time searching, but can't find an answer to one particular question/problem.

I have a Longines, the movement is marked L9702,(7Jewel) and the dial is 970-6601.

Would anyone be able to assist with a cross reference or potential supplier, on a Longines Quartz movement to suit?

I beleive the movement to be a 970.2, but can find little information on availability of it anywhere.

The movement looks suspiciously like an ETA, but I cannot identify it from any info I have.

Would appreciate any assists from those with knowledge of these.

Thanks,

Offshore


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think you can get Longines on 0845 272 6500


----------

